# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Dovecot 1.2.0

## Синауридзе Александр

*Dovecot 1.2.0*
Вышел новый feature-релиз POP3/IMAP-сервера Dovecot. Данный релиз сосредоточен на полноте реализации протокола IMAP. В частности, реализована долгожданная поддержка общих папок IMAP (shared mailboxes) и ACL (списков контроля доступа) для них. 

Другие новшества: 
расширения IMAP: CONDSTORE, QRESYNC, ESEARCH, ESORT, SEARCHRES, WITHIN, ID и CONTEXT=SEARCH;индексация почтовых thread'ов и прочие улучшения в подсистеме поиска (команда IMAP SEARCH);виртуальные почтовые ящики;автосоздание/автоподписывание IMAP-папок.
Также доступен bugfix-релиз Dovecot 1.2.1.

Dovecot - сервер почтовых протоколов POP3 и IMAP, написанный с изначальным расчетом на безопасность. Принцип "security in mind" успешно позволил автору Dovecot создать IMAP-сервер, оставивший аналогичное ПО далеко позади в плане обнаруженных уязвимостей безопасности - до сих пор было найдено всего девять уязвимостей, к тому же не поддающихся эксплуатации. Автор Dovecot, финский студент Тимо Сирайнен (по совместительству автор известного IRC-клиента Irssi), предлагает 1000€ из своих личных сбережений тому, кто первым продемонстрирует эксплуатируемую уязвимость в Dovecot.

С 22 января 2006, когда было объявлено это предложение, по сей день вознаграждение не было востребовано.

Сообщение о релизе.

http://dovecot.org

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

